# Is Frontline Plus Safe?



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I think my 1 year old mini may have had a reaction to the Frontline Plus (and maybe the new rug) but after reading comments on Amazon, many of her symptoms were the same as reported reactions to Frontline - frantic, rubbing, scratching, licking and hiding, and the next day, lethargy (which has lasted for several days) This all happened a few hours after applying the Frontline. I had used it the summer and fall of last year, but gave her a break from it from Nov through March so I didn't think to connect it since I applied it the same time as we laid the new rug.
Anyone else have similar problems that could be attributed to Frontline Plus? Does anyone know, is Vectra safer? I'm afraid to use it next month - suggestions for natural alternatives?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

As I mentioned on one of my posts, yes, I know people whose pets have had an adverse reaction to Frontline --- however, not sure if it was the same as yours. I also know many people who use it. Sunny's breeder emailed me this week and said she uses Revolution on her poodles (she is in Canada) and it also prevents heartworm. I have not yet had a chance to research it, though. My last holistic vet recommended against any of the topical treatments which go through the skin and get into the dogs system --- and instead, she suggested a spray (which I did with Jake) if needed. I do know, however, there are some people in areas with lots of ticks, fleas, etc., so that may not be practical. See what others say here and check out Revolution perhaps? I do hope Callie is getting better -- I am sure it was quite a scare. She is very pretty.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

liljaker said:


> My last holistic vet recommended against any of the topical treatments which go through the skin and get into the dogs system --- and instead, she suggested a spray


What spray did you use or the vet recommend?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

SusanG said:


> I think my 1 year old mini may have had a reaction to the Frontline Plus (and maybe the new rug) but after reading comments on Amazon, many of her symptoms were the same as reported reactions to Frontline - frantic, rubbing, scratching, licking and hiding, and the next day, lethargy (which has lasted for several days) This all happened a few hours after applying the Frontline. I had used it the summer and fall of last year, but gave her a break from it from Nov through March so I didn't think to connect it since I applied it the same time as we laid the new rug.
> Anyone else have similar problems that could be attributed to Frontline Plus? Does anyone know, is Vectra safer? I'm afraid to use it next month - suggestions for natural alternatives?


_
Yes!_ I have friend whose large mixed breed dog had a severe itching and lethargy reaction to Frontine Plus, her dog also vomited. I used Frontline with no problem for years, but it became ineffective where I live so last summer the vet switched us to Vectra 3D. When I used it on my minipoo last June, he was _clearly_ uncomfortable, lethargic, kept flinching and trying to bite at the spots where it was applied. The vet said I was the first person at to report a reaction.

I don't know if you saw my post in your other thread about Callie having an issue and you thinking it might be the new carpet, but I asked whether you'd put any flea or tick topicals on her. This just _might_ be the problem. If so, it has an easy fix! I bathed Chagall several times right after he had the reaction to Vectra 3D, I called the company's 800# and was instructed to do so. I've since used Advantix with no problem, other than now they're only marketing Advantix II which has an added ingredient so I'm a bit wary about trying that. 

I hope you can identify whether the topical was Callie's problem, then the remedy would be easy! Do let us know, I'm worried about her!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I use Frontline Plus on Potsie and have had no adverse reactions. I guess each dog is different. He also has a cast iron stomach, thank God!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

My spoo is fine with frontline but he vomited and became lethargic with vectra, which was our vet's brand.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> What spray did you use or the vet recommend?


I am trying to remember it was a while ago (I have only used natural treatment since). She said that she felt it was safer to use a spray -- and there are different ones on the market -- but this is a natural one without pesticides. Natural & Organic Pest Control | Natural Pet Products - Wondercide

She said to spray the dog before he goes out, etc. I was very concernerd about using strong chemicals on Jake --- and this worked well. I also used Natural Defense before, which is another natural treatment.

And, as I mentioned, Sunny's breeder recommended Revolution which also takes care of heartworm in addition to fleas and ticks. I have not checked into it yet, but will. Hope this helps.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

This is the other product, SENTRY® Natural Defense™ - Natural flea, tick and mosquito treatment which I actually just used on Sunny, since it has gotten unseasonably warm here in Chicago. It is all natural.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, I bathed her a few days later in the hopes it would bring some relief. I didn't connect the problem to the Frontline at first, since I had used it all last summer and fall. Its hard to narrow it down since the carpet and the Frontline were on the same day. I was going to ask the vet for Vectra, but hearing there have been reactions to that, I'll stick with something natural. This is going to be an awful year for mosquitos, ticks and fleas. We only had two small snowfalls in upstate NY this year, and the weather was pretty warm. Today it was 75, and the ticks are already out. I found one in my hair, and all I did was stand in my front yard and walk down a paved street.
Thank you everyone for your concern for Callie. She is slowly getting back to her normal self, but not quite as active as she should be. I'm praying that every day she will be a little more energetic and there is no permanent damage.


----------

